# First Chinese watch - Goer



## mistakenly (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks to this forum I've found another way spend my hard earned money :-d

I've just picked up my first Chinese watch from the Bay from nice00watch. It cost me about A$27 shipped and arrived here in Australia in about a week.

I wanted a type of watch that I wouldn't ususally buy... or spend serious money on. The one I finally chose was an automatic semi-skeleton, model g508a. Yes, it's a bit gaudy.





































Just a few observations:

Fit and finish is... ok. There were a few burrs that I had to break off near the spring bars, but nothing too serious.
There's a few printing blemishes on the time and date indicies. Hands are well finished however.
There's a purely decorative secondary date dial across the top half of the watch that doesn't serve a purpose. I've got no issue with that, but on my copy it's half covered.
The sub-second hand is about 1.5 seconds off from the main second hand. But it's too small to really cause an issue.
Seems to keep reasonably good time. Haven't had it long enough to check though. Part of the reason is that the power reserve seems really short. I wore it all of the first day I got it, and after taking it off before going to be bed it was dead by the next morning.
The strap is terrible. It's got threads hanging out. It cracks when you bend it. It's torn a little at the top edges. I'm definitely replacing it. The trick is finding a new strap that costs less than the cost of the watch :-d
The see-through case back is fun.
All in all it's a A$27 watch, and for that I'll forgive quite a few things. Would I buy another ultra-cheap Chinese watch? Definitely. I think they're an insanely cheap way of indulging in horology and satisfying the almost constant craving for new watches.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the nice review. This was one of the watches I was looking at. Thanks for confirming the no-purpose date dial and 2nd second subdial.

I REALLY like the way it looks, but this breaks a couple of my "rules" of no redundant dials, and no superfluous markers.

It seems that Goer has a bunch of beautiful watches which use this movement. Unfortunately, I can't bring myself to purchase them because of the redundant second Dial. But there are plenty of other watches which look nice.


----------



## jononioo (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought a Goer watch from the same person. IMO the watch is absolutely beautiful and i cannot stop looking at it. However, the watch i have seems to have a very low battery reserve. After taking off the watch last night about 8pm, it stopped moving at 7:30am.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I ordered two Goers from the same seller about two weeks ago. They have yet to arrive but I'm looking forward to playing with them. 

Cheap enough that it will be difficult to be disappointed (I hope).

Thanks for the review.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Just received my two Goer's yesterday. I must say that they are the cheapest feeling watches I've ever held in my hands. <|<|

One of them had a screw floating around in the display back, out of the box and the other feels like it's made entirely of plastic.

Hope to post pics at some point but I’m not at home for a few days and I’m sure to forget after I get there. :-d


----------



## walsem (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for reviewing it. I'm thinking about buying it. I'm attracted by the useless stuff on the face. Received my Goer g027a today. I wasn't expecting much and got better than expected. I'm surprised that it looks as good as the picture! Same vendor, very quick ship and delivery.


----------



## lodivod (Jan 13, 2015)

From brand Goer I really like the GE10 model Luxury watches | Luxury Men's Analog Mechanical Wrist Watch Goer GE10 | Cheap-Watch.info you have any experience?


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

These mushroom brands are great watches for the price, and these brands (Goer, Jaragar, Soki, Orkina, K&S....) have really helped me to experience what I like at a reasonable price! in de meantime I moved up the ladder to $50-$100 watches, and an occasional Micro Brand, and experiencing the difference, I hardly wear the mushrooms, but by chance, I'm wearing one today. Just like you, a design I would neveer spend much money on, but for the $15 it cost me, it's a killer watch! (on a different strap) 



mistakenly said:


> The strap is terrible. It's got threads hanging out. It cracks when you bend it. It's torn a little at the top edges. I'm definitely replacing it. The trick is finding a new strap that costs less than the cost of the watch :-d.





talking of straps: take a look at Zhuoleistore on eBay. Over the last year they've increased the number of fake straps (you'll see in the pics, and the description), so stay away from those, but there are plenty of decent unbranded straps there.


----------



## lodivod (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice and cheap wristwatch made in China. I have also one Goer GE10 GE10 Fashion Men's Analog Mechanical Wrist Watch
yet I am satisfied


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

jononioo said:


> I just bought a Goer watch from the same person. IMO the watch is absolutely beautiful and i cannot stop looking at it. However, the watch i have seems to have a very low battery reserve. After taking off the watch last night about 8pm, it stopped moving at 7:30am.


Judging from the photo it has absolutely no battery reserve.It is a mechanical watch it runs off a mainspring.


----------

